# (Mexican NR) Diego Brizuela - Square-1 Ao5: 9.67 w/7.33 single



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2017)

7th of the world (single and avg).
Without the +2, Diego would be 2nd of the world now (9.01 avg).
This guy will get the WR soon...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 7, 2017)

thats pretty good


----------



## applezfall (Aug 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> 7th of the world (single and avg).
> Without the +2, Diego would be 2nd of the world now (9.01 avg).
> This guy will get the WR soon...


wow never even heard of him but he is pretty god damn good


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 7, 2017)

GJ Diego!!!


----------



## Isaac VM (Aug 8, 2017)

This is awesome!!! His improvement has been amazing!!!


----------



## BrizuelaCrespo (Aug 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> 7th of the world (single and avg).
> Without the +2, Diego would be 2nd of the world now (9.01 avg).
> This guy will get the WR soon...


felt pretty sad when I calculated the avg w/o the plus 2


----------

